# 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

```
<p><strong>…. A Canon rep said

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The August 11 announcement date is brought up again. This time from a Canon Rep in the southern hemisphere.</span></strong></p>
<p><em>“The 50D and SX1 replacements will be announced next week.” </em></p>
<p><strong>S90

<span style="font-weight: normal;">A few more confirmations of the S90 not appearing on new pricing lists in a few countries.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Lenses

<span style="font-weight: normal;">No lenses mentioned for next week yet. This makes me think there will be 2 rounds of announcements.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r

</strong></p>
```


----------



## Jason (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

What CR rating would you apply to this?


----------



## seb (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



Jason said:


> What CR rating would you apply to this?



This should be CR2/CR3, the cats out of the bag now. Can't say the exact date but it should be this month.


----------



## Waleed Essam (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

It's sure coming now... I remember right before 7D was announced a lot of news came floating here, and here they are now for the 60D...

Weird thing nothing much about the specs though... Maybe Canon are to surprise us. :


----------



## Maxime (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

Crap. I just ordered the s90. Do we know when and what it will be replaced with?

Thx


----------



## marind (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

arrghhhh!!! 
i'm going to the states on last of august .. was planning there to buy a new body .. been waiting for the 60d since march .. :-\ .. i just gave up, decided to go for a 7d (which is, however, too much $$$ for now, but hey, i will not buy 50d, so what options do i have) .. and now i hear that the 60d is around the corner .. ???
so, if the announcement will be lets say next week, how long usually needs camera to get to the shop? can i still hope untill 1. of september?


----------



## spam (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



marind said:


> but hey, i will not buy 50d, so what options do i have


Lots of options, like 550D or another brand. No reason to go for Canon if they don't make the body you want.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



> decided to go for a 7d (which is, however, too much $$$ for now, but hey, i will not buy 50d



Best to just accept that there will always be a new camera coming out. Based on the rumors swirling around both the Nikon D95 and the 60D, I'm not expecting either to be a "game changer." Canon will probably price the 60D around $1,200 to $1,300 to compete with Nikon. 7D is selling for about $1,550 now. 

In the scheme of themes, that's not that much of a difference.


----------



## marind (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



spam said:


> marind said:
> 
> 
> > but hey, i will not buy 50d, so what options do i have
> ...


emm, at the moment i own a 450d, so i will not go for 550d (i don't care for video), i have already some good canon lenses, flashes and some other canon stuff, so no, i can not (well ok, i don't want to) change the brand ..



unfocused said:


> > decided to go for a 7d (which is, however, too much $$$ for now, but hey, i will not buy 50d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well between 800$(550d) and 1550$(7d) there is a big hole (50d is at 950$) .. sure, if it will be close to 7d, i will take 7d, but if not, i will go for 60d and buy some more glass..

problem is that i need to buy something, since the prices in usa are much nicer then here, at "home" .. ;D


----------



## wuschba (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

So how is Canon usually announcing such things? Where can we get the information when it's still hot?


----------



## gkreis (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



marind said:


> arrghhhh!!!
> i'm going to the states on last of august .. was planning there to buy a new body .. been waiting for the 60d since march .. :-\ .. i just gave up, decided to go for a 7d (which is, however, too much $$$ for now, but hey, i will not buy 50d, so what options do i have) .. and now i hear that the 60d is around the corner .. ???
> so, if the announcement will be lets say next week, how long usually needs camera to get to the shop? can i still hope untill 1. of september?



I wouldn't expect it to be ready then. If announced mid-August, I'd think you are going to see it by sometime in very late September or into October. It is too late for me to buy for our trip to Maine in September... (sigh). I'd want to see reviews and hear feedback before taking the plunge, so I suspect it will be an Xmas purchase for me, if at all. 

FWIW, the 50D was announced Aug 26th, 2008 and scheduled for an October delivery (no exact date set).

http://www.all-things-photography.com/canon-eos-50d-press-release.html


----------



## marind (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



chrome_dude said:


> marind said:
> 
> 
> > arrghhhh!!!
> ...



but 7d wa announced on 1 september and it was in shops around US at the end of the month .. let's hope! 8)


----------



## CAT in HAWAII (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



marind said:


> chrome_dude said:
> 
> 
> > marind said:
> ...


----------



## scott (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



marind said:



> spam said:
> 
> 
> > marind said:
> ...



That is the dilema I am facing. I can justify to myself getting that 10-22 EF-S if I save a little by getting the 60D instead of the 7D.


----------



## Fred Relaix (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



unfocused said:


> > decided to go for a 7d (which is, however, too much $$$ for now, but hey, i will not buy 50d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From Nikon rumors, the D95 seems to be a great upgrade :
Magnesium-alloy body, 16MP sensor, 1080 HD video with AF, 6 fps, noise similar to D700, New AF.


----------



## marind (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



> That is the dilema I am facing. I can justify to myself getting that 10-22 EF-S if I save a little by getting the 60D instead of the 7D.



you will NEVER regret the 10-22, believe me .. so go for a 1000d and the lens, if that's the only option .. ;D


----------



## catz (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

I shoot both video and stills with my 5D mark II. What I would feel would be revolutionary upgrade, would be fixing the absolutely worst problem in the current line of HDSLRs:
- it is the aliasing. It is bloody awful and it is everywhere. Aliasing is bad, it is evil, it eats all the resolution!

I have 5D mark II and it suffers from severe aliasing. After starting to notice it, I see it everywhere, and it sucks. It ruins the resolution and the video is not really true very high definition because of the aliasing despite being theoretically 1920x1080 pixels, 5D has no more than 720p resolution in reality with the aliasing artefacts. With this line-skipping image shrinking algorithm for video ruins the video resolution.

If they would just fix this issue, have pixel perfect 1080p recording without aliasing, without any other advancements, it would be enough for me to consider upgrading my 5D mark II for the new camera. All the other flaws are okay and I can live with them, but the aliasing, due to bad line-skipping algorithm instead of interpolating from the pixels, really ruins the image. Revolutionary video becomes with this aliasing flawed video.

The second thing I would hope for would be higher bitrate for video.

I would be happy with the current 5D still photo features, I would not be wishing for anything else, I can take great stills on my 5D, the video section is what is the flawed one on it. What I am only asking for would only require a faster processor in the camera and a better algorithm and that would be all that would be needed for revolutionary upgrade. Implementing the software, if the CPU/DSP capacity was there, should not be a big deal. This really should be on top of the product backlog. Fix this and then there are grounds to make the camera better. By not fixing this, it does not matter how nice other things are there or aren't there, because this problem is a blocker.

If your eye does not catch aliasing yet, please read this:
http://www.dvxuser.com/articles/article.php/20

Be warned, after you begin seeing it, you will see it all the time on 5D mk II, 7D, 1D MKIV or 550D video footage. I even saw in some Sony NEX-VG10 test video similar aliasing (I was thinking that maybe because it is supposed to be video camera, it would be free from that flaw, but even it seemed to have in this one Zeiss test video super terrible aliasing on vertical lines, about as bad as my 5D does). If Canon does it right, they concentrate their efforts on this most severe problem of the 5D mark II that cripples the video and makes the footage to scream "this is video!" instead of having the feeling of "film like" or better. By fixing only this flaw (and maybe increasing bitrate), the Canon becomes a great cinema tool, even without recording raw. Of course, if it recorded straight ProRes 422 and maybe had 2K resolution (slightly better than HD), it would be superb, but I would like to stay realistic with wishes from big corporation that potentially moves slowly and potentially has product managers who don't know or don't see what aliasing is and how terrible and bad it is and how it ruins the video from HDSRLs and how severe the problem really is. Look at the resolution charts. Once you see the problem, you can see that it is not only the resolution charts, but real actual footage that looks crappy because of it, and it even makes the compression to work badly because there are sharp lines that should not be there and they eat the bits that could be otherwise used to save real pixel data. 

No more AF points or whatever, I don't care a bit, I use manual focus on video anyway, I only want to get rid of aliasing and will then live happily ever after! I would be even happier though if it came with better codecs, full-HD unobstructed HDMI output etc., but before that the basic biggest issue should be fixed, please Canon fix the aliasing, please! I don't really care about new lenses at the moment or whatever accessories, I am happy with the L-lenses I have currently, but they don't matter if the camera records flawed pixels because of aliasing. That is worse than worst chromatic aberration I have ever seen on any lens. Lines and colors are generated out of nowhere because of skipped lines. I unfortunately can't afford Red (which of course does not have these issues at all, their cameras are not line skipping), I want that Canon fixes this issue for their next models.


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

How would the market react on a 60D with 10mp?
Same resolution as the 40D but with the sensor-technology of the 5D II or 1D IV.
For example native max. ISO of 6400.
And also ISO 50 option.

And as mentioned in the previous post pixel-binning for anti-aliasing of video.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



> How would the market react on a 60D with 10mp?



That's easy. Sales would drop through the floor.

Nikon is going to a 16mp sensor on the D95. Canon isn't going to put a completely new sensor in the 60D (especially one that most consumers would view as being less desirable than the Nikon's). That's not the niche the camera is meant to fill. They can use their 18mp Rebel/7D sensor and still stay ahead of Nikon in the Great Pixel Race.


----------



## gkreis (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



scott said:


> That is the dilema I am facing. I can justify to myself getting that 10-22 EF-S if I save a little by getting the 60D instead of the 7D.


And that 10-22 is a beauty. I really like mine. My 100mm Macro is also terrific. I have a 17-85mm which is decent and the 70-300mm that is a disappointment. So I plan to upgrade each of these, so I know what you mean. Don't go overboard on the body if you can help it.

Maybe the 60D will be pressured by the lowered 7D price into an $1199 price. That would be nice.... the xxD series never had an APS-C ceiling before... ;-)


----------



## gkreis (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



unfocused said:


> > How would the market react on a 60D with 10mp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10mp would be a mistake, but I think many would be happy to see 14-15mp if it meant 2 stops better performance than the 40D. The 50D's 15mp was a good upper limit for APS-C sized sensor but its high ISO was a let down...

There is physics that argues against too high of a density. Densities like those of the G11 would NOT BE GOOD.


----------



## iblogulike (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

Canon removed the new tag on a few of their cameras on the DSLR product page: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras

I think that new cameras will be unveiled shortly.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



MadButcher said:


> How would the market react on a 60D with 10mp?
> Same resolution as the 40D but with the sensor-technology of the 5D II or 1D IV.
> For example native max. ISO of 6400.
> And also ISO 50 option.


Lots and lots of magazine covers have been shot with 12mp Nikons, I use my Canon 40D to shoot advertising. If Canon made a pro spec 12mp APS-C camera in a xxD body I'd by it!!!

From Fashion Photographer Benjamin Kanarek's blog http://www.benjaminkanarekblog.com/2009/06/18/pixel-peeping-anal-about-number-pixels/ "In fact my last shoot I did with the Pentax K20D was over kill considering the size of the support i.e. about 8Ã—10 inches. In fact I had to reduce the image size to get down to 300 dpi for Pre Press. I would have been quite comfortable with a 8-10 mega pixel DSLR. The only grain I see when published with a 10 mega pixel camera in double page landscape format is the â€œtramâ€ grain of the printing press of around 133 dpi."


----------



## Waleed Essam (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



MadButcher said:


> How would the market react on a 60D with 10mp?
> Same resolution as the 40D but with the sensor-technology of the 5D II or 1D IV.
> For example native max. ISO of 6400.
> And also ISO 50 option.
> ...



Hmm... 10 mpix will be too low for the market. They don't really need to lower the pixels that much. I'm sure they can keep it at 15-16 and still have a one stop hi-iso quality improvement over the 7D. Keep in mind the 7D is over a year old now, and I'm sure new technologies were implemented to decrease the noise even if they still keep it 18mpix. And if they want to make a new technology sensor.


----------



## Justin (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

18 mpx folks. That's the current gen sensor. 60D will have more video features, maybe a "revolutionary" one. Lots of indies prefer using the 7D to the 5D2 because of the deeper depth of field.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



> 18 mpx folks. That's the current gen sensor.



Yes! Justin, thanks for adding some sanity to this discussion.


----------



## hoktar (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



unfocused said:


> > 18 mpx folks. That's the current gen sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Justin, thanks for adding some sanity to this discussion.


Absolutely...
This mpix discussion is so ridiculous. What the hell do they expect, 18mpix is state of the art, why should they suddenly reduce it? And even more, why for the xxD which is a consumer/prosumer cam..
How can ppl. even think about that?

Besides there are way more ppl who want more mpix than who want less.
(Thank God..)

@ release date, why are there alyways these funny dates (like August 11.), who believes that? By now it should be obvious for everyone that they announce the new cameras at photokina.


----------



## Jan (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



hoktar said:


> @ release date, why are there alyways these funny dates (like August 11.), who believes that? By now it should be obvious for everyone that they announce the new cameras at photokina.


What is so funny about Augst 11th?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*

Looks like the never ending "more Mp, less Mp" discussion has been started again and again. Both sides have a good argument. It all boil down to "less Mp is for real photographers and More Mp is for Real technies" Given a choice, I really doubt that Canon will drop the MP. there is more technies than photographers. Also 'I am bigger than you" is always a good marketing tool. Just look at the fact: Canon has been teaming the 18-55mm lens with the 18Mp bodies. How much more mismatch can this be??? But they do sell like hot cakes and Canon is making a lot of money on it.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



hoktar said:


> This mpix discussion is so ridiculous. What the hell do they expect, 18mpix is state of the art, why should they suddenly reduce it? And even more, why for the xxD which is a consumer/prosumer cam..
> How can ppl. even think about that?


Why indeed. Same reason they reduced the G10 15MP state-of-the-art to 10MP in the G11 maybe ? Here's an interesting read for you.

Personally I love/hate the 18MP APS-C of my 7D (would be 46MP FF). Great resolution but only at 100 ISO (gets noisy fast at higher ISOs), mkII L glass (great sensor to image glass limits..), and f/6.3 or less (losing resolution fast at higher f's). If I need image quality I'm quick using my 5DII instead, 21MP are quite usable on FF (same density on APS-C would be 8MP !)


----------



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*


"This mpix discussion is so ridiculous. What the hell do they expect, 18mpix is state of the art, why should they suddenly reduce it? And even more, why for the xxD which is a consumer/prosumer cam..
How can ppl. even think about that?"

This is a typical technie mentality. more is better, newest is also better. 18MP sensor may be state of art (in the Fab processing). That does not mean is best for the picture quality as mentioned in various web site and test sites.


----------



## jius (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 50D & SX1 Replacements Next Week?*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>â€¦. A Canon rep said
> 
> 
> <span style=\"font-weight: normal;\">The August 11 announcement date is brought up again. This time from a Canon Rep in the southern hemisphere.</span></strong></p>
> ...



Well today is the 11th of August. Lets see if this is true or whats seems to be a re-occuring theme recently that its yet another bogus date/info pulled out of the air and mixed with a little fluff to pad it out and make it seem real....but I could be wrong.


----------

